# Cracked Screen



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

So here is the story...my wife just got the S3 and she calls me the other day...there is a scratch across her screen! I thought how in the hell? She hasnt even gone out being we just had a baby. So i get home, its a crack, not a scratch. There is a very fine crack in the middle of the screen (see pic). You cannot feel it with your finger but with your fingernail you can kind of put a little pressure and then feel the lip of the 2 sides. So I googled and whow...Im not the only one. So i call verizon, this is obviously a defect in the S3. Verizon transfers me to samsung. Samsung wants me to pay $200 to send it to them so they can tell me whats wrong and fix it. they first tried to get me to do a hard reset which I thought was kind of funny. She said they do that on all trouble shooting. I told her this isnt trouble shooting, its a cracked screen! She would not tell me if they had any other calls on this only saying, its $200 for us to look at it, please send it back. (I also asked her while they have my phone for a few weeks would she return my calls and texts and in a serious answer, she said they are not permitted to do that.) I told them um no and just went into the verizon store. She had never seen it (nobody in the store had) but she returned it and gave me a new one. So...anyone else have the crack? Check your screens...its VERY VERY thin. It looks like a hair is on your screen at first.

http://i.imgur.com/fY6IT.jpg


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Yea its quite common. Gorilla glass is such a marketing fraud.

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

droid3r said:


> Yea its quite common. Gorilla glass is such a marketing fraud.
> 
> Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


Ive never seen this on my old droidX. I havent been able to find any other gorilla glass devices with this problem. Its not a scratch. Its not that it dropped and it cracked or it scratched...its as if there is a defect. My DroidX took a beating and never had any issues


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

https://community.verizonwireless.com/thread/777720

https://community.verizonwireless.com/thread/777374

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/galaxy-s3-general-discussion/217640-galaxy-s3-screen-cracked-itself-anyone-else-verizon.html


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

friguy3 said:


> https://community.ve...m/thread/777720
> 
> https://community.ve...m/thread/777374
> 
> http://www.droidforu...se-verizon.html


So 4 phones out of how many millions of S3s sold? I'm sorry, its a defect. They dont' quality check every single unit produced. Honestly, you should have taken it back to the verizon store, not called.


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> So 4 phones out of how many millions of S3s sold? I'm sorry, its a defect. They dont' quality check every single unit produced. Honestly, you should have taken it back to the verizon store, not called.


Honestly...I did take it back. Thats what I said. And Id wager that as time goes on, more and more people will notice this. Odd no other phone has ever had this.

I posted this to try to bring attention to something. If you dont have an issue with your screen. great. keep it to yourself. Ive been around to know how to handle myself so I dont need you telling me your useless opinion on how I should have handled it. In fact calling was good bc I spoke to a supervisor in tech support who is passing along the information. no harm...but if it helps someone else. your welcome. otherwise....relax.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've got 2 and there both crack free

The Galaxy


----------

